# Betta Losing Color!



## ArsRose (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello! I'm hoping maybe someone can help me solve this dilemma... 

My betta Gulliver lives in a 2 gal filtered heated tank, I do 50% water changes every week. About a month ago I started adding aquarium salt to the tank (1/2 tsp per gal) and having run out of food, started using something different. By accident I got flake food instead of the pellet food I had been feeding him. It took him a couple days to get used to the flakes but now he seems to love them! 

Just recently I had to move the tank to a different room in the house, (maybe 2-3 days ago. Since then his color has gone from a beautiful dark blue to a splochy grey color. I've done a lot of reading about losing color and think it could be one of three things, 
1) he is stressed from the move. Though he has been through tougher moves than this one so it seems unlikely. 
2) he has some sort of bacterial infection. Besides the color change he is acting perfectly normal. 
3) he's becoming an old man and losing color because of age, but I've only had him a little under a year... 
Attached (I think) are before and after photos.. 
















Which is most likely? Am I missing something? Should I be really worried or will time fix this? Is there something I can do?


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

My guess would be stress from the move and change in diet. One factor alone could cause this, but when you have multiple changes it really rocks their world. Keep him warm, try to get his pellets back, and shorten the amount of daylight hours.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Are you using an in tank thermometer to monitor temperature? Has it changed from one room to the other? Has on an interior wall? Has he moved closer to any exterior doors or windows? Is he near any vents?

More info would help: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233

Also flake food can muck up the water really fast. You might have an an increase in ammonia. I would go ahead and do a 50% water change with gravel siphon and see how he does

He's definitely very stressed.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Callistra I think that may be the wrong link, lol.

My blue VT has started to look like that, and has for awhile (transparent ish with vertical stripes, but not as bad as yours) and I still can't figure out exactly what is going on. He had internal parasites, which he has no longer, but he still looks like this and I haven't changed anything for over a month


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

fixed.. sorry.. that's what I get for trying to reply to so many in one night.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

ArsRose said:


> About a month ago I started adding aquarium salt to the tank (1/2 tsp per gal)....


Is there a reason you're adding this?

Bettas are sensitive to Aquarium salt. It's not needed, unless you're:
a) treating a specific issue (such as fin rot). And even then, it's not recommended to use it for more than 10 days.
b) using a type of water that contains no natural salt (such as distilled water). 

Regular tap water already contains enough dissolved salts that you don't need to add any extra aquarium salt.


----------



## ArsRose (Feb 27, 2012)

I checked the temp of the water, it was at 74 so I bumped the heater up this morning so it can slowly get back to a more betta comfortable temperature. I also switched back to pellet food this morning. 

I was under the impression that aquarium salt was good for respiration and disease prevention, though I can't say exactly where I read that. If this is not be case, and it seems it isn't I'll stop putting it in consistently and only use it when necessary. 

The tank is a two gal it has an undergravel filter with an airstone. I have the air stone bubbling as little as possible since I know Betta's don't like current. I checked the temp this morning it was low (74) I have since turned the heater up a tiny bit. The new room the tank is in may bit a little colder than the old room as it is on a different side of the house. Besides Gulliver turning grey there doesn't seem to be anything else wrong. His behavior has not changed. Besides doing what I have said above I have not treated him for anything else. I do plan on doing a water change tonight when I get back from work. 

Does that help? Hopefully his color will come back soon!


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Turning up the heat will definately help. Remember, bettas are tropical fish and it gets hot in the tropics. Temps between 77-81 seem to be optimal.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I'd adjust the heat and remove the salt ASAP. That will cause negative affects if used for longer than 2 weeks... It's very likely that it is due to the salt. Otherwise, is there any water movement from the bubbler? Does it seems to bother him even slightly? Do you have some tall plants or resting places? What decor do you have? What is your light schedule?


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

You need to up your water changes to twice weekly - 50% and 100% or else invest in a drops kit for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate and test your water daily through the next week or two to see your levels. If you are seeing any ammonia or nitrites then your tank is not cycled. I don't think you can cycle a 2g with an undergravel filter.


----------



## ArsRose (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help and advice! 

I changed 50% of the water last night and another 50% again today. I'll probably do another water change again tomorrow to help get rid of the salt. I've switched him back to pellet food and the tank temp is now 78 degrees.

The light that came with the tank broke a long time ago so he has only been getting what natural light came in the tank. I bought him a new light today and have it on a timer. How long do you recommend it should be on for? 

He doesn't seem to notice the bubbler at all I keep it at a very low setting so there is very little water movement. He has a cave to hide in and a tall plant to swim in, though he likes to hang out behind the heater… 

Thank you again! Hopefully we can get him back to being happy soon!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I'd leave the light on for 8-12 hours a day. I personally do 10 and cover their tank at night if there's any other light in the room so they can sleep.


----------

